# Maybe we need a puppy....



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Cause Merlin absolutely loves my friends puppy, Tiki. She's a maltese mix about 10-11 weeks old. As rough a player as Merl can be, his gentleness really amazes me. :heartbeat


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Merlin is a saint to put up with those puppy antics. They both look like they had a blast wrestling.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Merlin was soo good with Tiki! That's a great video. He was such a gentleman  you DO need a puppy!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

AndyFarmer said:


> Merlin was soo good with Tiki! That's a great video. He was such a gentleman  you DO need a puppy!


I swear, after watching him play with her for the last 3 weeks I'm really considering it! But then I remember I said I was never going to get another puppy. :doh: Merlin was a lot of work and he was a good pup! LOL! How soon we begin to forget (or block out) the trials of puppyhood. :bowl:


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He does need his own little dog. I think that maybe you should find a young pup that is already potty trained for Merlin. LOL


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

BeauShel said:


> He does need his own little dog. I think that maybe you should find a young pup that is already potty trained for Merlin. LOL


I second this. Best thing we did for 7 y/o Sadie was bring her a 6 mo/o pup


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Too cute, I agree find one that's already potty trained but still young, he would love it.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

That was great ...I agree Merlin needs a buddy...... the puppy learns from others..... 2 are better than 1.....


----------



## Lady Di (Feb 22, 2008)

Merlin was so good with the pup. I can't get over how gentle he was with her.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> That was great ...I agree Merlin needs a buddy...... the puppy learns from others..... 2 are better than 1.....


you guys are so bad! LOLOLOL!!!!! :wavey:


----------



## BillGunnerandGeorge (Aug 28, 2008)

Looks like they had fun!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

What a gentle (very, very tolerant) soul....


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

What a grat video. I think another puppy is in order.


----------

